# 1983 boss sd-1



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

A few weekends ago I bought an amp and have been happy with it so I sent a "thank you" text to the previous owner. He replied with the common "you're welcome" response followed by "I have a few more things for sale...." One of those was a 1983 BOSS SD-1 pedal and immediately my interests peaked. I'm not a huge BOSS fan but it took me back to the very first two pedals I've ever owned, acquired together in a trade from a fellow classmate in grade 7. He got Commando with Schwarzenegger and Cliffhanger with Stallone on VHS and I got an Ibanez AD-80 and an old SD-1. Both pedals were eventually sold to buy more gear but the delay lasted a decade longer than the overdrive. I don't remember much detail about the original SD-1 pedal I had so I don't know if it was anything special, regardless, I thought it would be cool to have again. The same thing with the AD-80 a couple of years ago, I bough it back because I missed it and I'm pretty sure I'm just trying to buy my youth back at this point.

The pedal is in rough cosmetic shape, which I actually think is cool, but it works and sounds great. It's got a nice sounding overdrive to it and cuts through the mix really well. Fellow member Clean Channel sent me a link to a bit of history on these early BOSS releases but I don't believe I have anything worthy of a Storage Wars find, still, for a couple of bucks it's a fun thing to have again.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

There are really only a few verysmall differences betweent he SD-1 and TS-9, but they can matter a fair amount to some people. TheTS-9 uses two diodes in its clipping circuit, and the SD-1 uses 3. Ue of a 2+1 diode complement gives a bit of asymmetry, but more importantly raises the clipping threshold a bit for half the signal. This provides a less "compressed" sound, though I would hesitate to call it "dynamic". It also makes for a hotter output at the same gain setting.

The SD-1 also provides more gain (in the true sense of the term: amplification factor, not distortion), such that the overall output level can be pretty hot, compared to a TS-9 (though not as hot as a Timmy or any of the other TS-derived pedals that use diode complements _other_ than 1+1). This allows it to push an amp harder, and if the amp sounds great when pushed hard, so much the better.

I made myself an OD-1 clone, the OD-1 being the precursor of the SD-1. I find it a nice overdrive.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Very cool! That pedal's got some serious mojo going on!


----------



## elliottmoose (Aug 20, 2012)

Nice find! Happy reunion to you and your youth. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

elliottmoose said:


> Nice find! Happy reunion to you and your youth.


I don't think this one thing is going to bring my youth back, I need multiple objects of desire and of course don't forget the Porsche.


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm glad you're diggin' the SD-1! I have a couple ones from around that time and I love using them as dirty boosts!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Congrats, it's been loved!


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Love it! I had an '86, still do if my dad can go thru the boxes back in Australia. Hasn't been touched since 1992!

Enjoy!


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

sulphur said:


> Congrats, it's been loved!


In a way that's part of the appeal, most of my current stuff is very new, this adds life experience and mentors the pedal family. I just need the same to happen to my playing abilities.



bzrkrage said:


> Love it! I had an '86, still do if my dad can go thru the boxes back in Australia. Hasn't been touched since 1992!
> 
> Enjoy!


That thing could be NOS!


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Boss makes some great pedals that have great tones and are built like tanks. In some way or another I am always employing an SD-1, OD-3, CE-2, TU-2 and DD-3 on one or the other of my pedal boards. Other Boss stuff like my DS-1 and PS-5 get alternated too. 

While not glamorous, Boss has been at the heart of Rock n' Roll for so long. The SD-1 is definitive and cheap. The CE-2 is like milk for my ears. I especially love the consistency of design - making it easy to construct/alter a pedalboard and I have never had a switch fail.

Luv em!


----------



## Petey D (Sep 8, 2011)

Cool pedal, a very nice find, I dig the "patina." Shoot me a pm if you ever decide to let it go.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2013)

I hope you don't look as beat up by time as your pedal does!


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Player99 said:


> I hope you don't look as beat up by time as your pedal does!


I'm only two years older than the pedal but don't look a day over 26.


----------



## mrfiftyfour (Jun 29, 2008)

Classic pedal


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Congrats on the pedal. This thread just made me curious as to what year my old boss pedals are. I have MIJ DS-1, SD-1 and a few others. Time to date them I suppose.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Chito said:


> Congrats on the pedal. This thread just made me curious as to what year my old boss pedals are. I have MIJ DS-1, SD-1 and a few others. Time to date them I suppose.


http://www.bossarea.com/serial/sndecoder.aspx

Just pop the serial numbers in and hit enter, the minions do the rest.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

vadsy said:


> http://www.bossarea.com/serial/sndecoder.aspx
> 
> Just pop the serial numbers in and hit enter, the minions do the rest.


Thanks for the link!


----------



## LydianGuitars (Apr 18, 2013)

I have an older SD-1 from the 80's as well and its one of my favorite pedals for when I need overdrive with attitude (ie. a little more aggressive sounding than a TS-9). It works well with my Marshalls and suits the rock/hard rock and metal styles very well. 

The only thing I did to it a couple of years ago was to change the electrolytics in it. Electrolytics have a finite life that depends on a combination of time and usage. For a pedal that's in the 25 years of age ballpark, its really a must to have done and you'll like the results.


----------

